# AGE



## CubeAddict (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey everyone i was just wondering what everyones age is.. I am 15 and i just started cubing 8 or 9 days ago and i average between 1min7sec to 1 min 45sec. 
btw How old is the top speedcubers in the world? I heard Macky is like 15 or 16?


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 7, 2007)

I've just gone 16, been cubing for 2 weeks got my times to a minute,


----------



## Erik (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm exactly 17 and a half now .
Birthday on October 7th.
Started cubing in september 2005


----------



## Arakron (Apr 7, 2007)

Around there.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm 17.

Macky put up his birthdate on his site; he recently turned 17.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm 19 turning 20 next month.
I think you maybe could have opened this thread under offtopic.


----------



## Sniph (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm 18. 19 in December.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm 23.

Chris


----------



## pjk (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm 18.

Pat


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm 13...turning 14 in a couple of months (July)

Harris


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm 30, so you should all respect me


----------



## Erik (Apr 8, 2007)

We (well me for sure) have a lot respect for your age av!  :lol:


----------



## Speedanator (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm 15.


----------



## aznblur (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm 15, started cubing this January, now have a 28.xx average, despite what my sig says. My sig is old, need to update it. =P


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 8, 2007)

16, been cubing for 3 months.
I learned F2L about a week ago, so only have an average of about 41 seconds.


----------



## zuko (Apr 8, 2007)

im 17 just turned 17 in feb.


----------



## Sniph (Apr 8, 2007)

zuko, are you an avatar fan?


----------



## Fireman32 (Apr 9, 2007)

Im 36 man im old


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm 14 now.
First solved the cube on 2006. january 30. the time was 10:42.47


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2007)

Am I mistaken, are are the two youngest so far also the fastest? (Harris Chan, M?ty?s Kuti)

Also, thanks for being older Fireman32  I respect that.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not fast. The others are slow


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2007)

I like to think of it the other way. You are fast (compliment) and I am not (neutral). Your way is more like "I am not (neutral) and you are slow (a little insulting)".

I guess everything is relative.


----------



## doubleyou (Apr 9, 2007)

I turned 21 today!!  9th April


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy birthday, W


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Apr 9, 2007)

Just turned 12, started cubing last year in late December.. Average around 30 seconds, Personal best at 21.64 seconds!


----------



## pjk (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo)_@Apr 9 2007, 01:34 AM
> * I'm not fast. The others are slow   *


 Haha, I actually don't mind being called slow by an amazing puzzle solver, who could destroy me in any puzzle competition. I find it funny that the cube has existed almost 30 years and you (Matyas) are about to break, or are very close to breaking tons of records, yet you aren't "fast". How many cubes have been sold worldwide? 400 million?


----------



## zuko (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sniph_@Apr 8 2007, 06:35 PM
> * zuko, are you an avatar fan? *


 i just happen to be an avatar fan, im guessin the name gave it away?


----------



## Sniph (Apr 10, 2007)

It's nice to see another avatar fan on these boards. Check my sig  If you're not already apart of www.avatarspirit.net, you should join!


----------



## zuko (Apr 10, 2007)

ill be sure to check out the site, i enjoy avatar more or less b/c it envolves real martial arts not some made up mumbo jumbo


----------



## choipster (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm 17. been cubing for almost two months.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Apr 10 2007, 12:53 AM
> * Haha, I actually don't mind being called slow by an amazing puzzle solver, who could destroy me in any puzzle competition. I find it funny that the cube has existed almost 30 years and you (Matyas) are about to break, or are very close to breaking tons of records, yet you aren't "fast". How many cubes have been sold worldwide? 400 million? *


A few weeks ago I counted how many cubes/puzzles I solve in a day.
3209 puzzles(includind magics, piraminx, S1, clock, and cubes(2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5))
and 1460 (only) cubes(2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5)
Multiply it with 424(number of the days since I cubing)!


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo)_@Apr 10 2007, 06:24 AM
> * A few weeks ago I counted how many cubes/puzzles I solve in a day.
> *


 what? this means you solve every puzzle over 300 times a day on average? don't you leave your home sometimes?


----------



## joey (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KJiptner+Apr 10 2007, 06:59 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KJiptner @ Apr 10 2007, 06:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo)_@Apr 10 2007, 06:24 AM
> * A few weeks ago I counted how many cubes/puzzles I solve in a day.
> *


what? this means you solve every puzzle over 300 times a day on average? don't you leave your home sometimes?  [/b][/quote]
Or maybe,because he's so fast, it doesn't take that long


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 10, 2007)

Let us asume M?ty?s did only 3x3x3. Scrambling+inspection+solving takes at least 30 seconds. (1460*30)/60 = 730 minutes or 12 hours. That is 12 hours. And besides that M?ty?s also solved 1800 puzzles. Even if thos were al Magics, It would have taken about 5 seconds each. (1800*5)/60 = 150 minutes or 2.5 hours.

Doing 2x2x2 instead of 3x3x3 would make this a little more possible, but he also states that he did 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 and Pyraminx/Clock/Square1/Master Magic.

I hope M?ty?s meant to say he did this in a week, not every day.


----------



## Erik (Apr 10, 2007)

yah, 4 hours a day is a lot but still it would be very much puzzles in that time...


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 10, 2007)

4 hours means (4*3600)/3209 = 4.5 seconds per puzzle. I don't think this could be reached with any puzzle, not even Magic. Remember, you have to restore it afterwards.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry guys, not a day, a week. Sorry, sorry, I was a bit tired


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 10, 2007)

I can imagine you being tired after all that cubing 

Are Erik and I correct in hour "4 hours a day" estimate?

And thanks for not competing last week, Erik is no1 again.
I will post the results in the next hour. All time-entering has already been done.


----------



## deKeijzer (Apr 10, 2007)

I`m 18 and 3 months . 
Started cubing about a year ago. But haven`t been cubing a lot the last 6 months, I should start again and get under the minute average . And whenever I solve the cube it feels like I`m taking very long, does everybody have this or is it just me?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 10, 2007)

welcome back to cubing 

Remember, everything is relative. If someone sees me solving a cube in 60 seconds they think I am very good. If I solve it in 45 seconds they don't see the difference, but it feels a lot better to me. If I solve a cube in 30 seconds I think "average" and if I solve it in 20 seconds I check for timer-errors or luckies and feel extremely fast. Then I see Erik / M?ty?s / Harris / any other top-cuber solve a cube in sub 15 easy and I feel really slow again.


----------



## pjk (Apr 11, 2007)

Matyas, that is a lot of practice! I need to practice more, but have been so busy.


----------



## Hubdra (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm 16 years old, and have been cubing since December. My best time with an official scramble is 22.XX, I have it somewhere, but too lazy to get it right now. I also got a 5x5 about a month ago, and I've recently been working on it. My best time right now has been 6:40.00. It would be faster, but I keep forgetting one alg


----------



## csfield (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm 31. I personally disagree with that quote on your sig, Matyas. I think that's from Gilles Roux. I enjoy learning tons of stupid sequences.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Apr 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by csfield_@Apr 11 2007, 04:54 AM
> * I'm 31. I personally disagree with that quote on your sig, Matyas. I think that's from Gilles Roux. I enjoy learning tons of stupid sequences. *


 Yes, it's from Gilles Roux. I agree with this.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi I am 19(or may be 4.75 coz I was born on a leap year) and have been cubing for a month now.Trying to learn the F2L algs right now.


----------

